# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box فــــلاشة فلاش مسحوب منSamsung Galaxy SM-j700 CPU MT6582

## mohamed73

```
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Abort by User
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Abort by User
  none usbport, maybe driver not installed
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM129)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6582 SW:0001 Ver: CB00
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x00E9000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000+0x40000000
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set DA USB VCOM Port (COM128)
  Reading preloader...
  Reading mbr...
  Reading ebr1...
  Reading uboot...
  Reading bootimg...
  Reading recovery...
  Reading sec_ro...
  Reading logo...
  Reading android...
  Reading cache...
  Reading usrdata...
  Saving as scatter file...
>>Done!
```

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kaseo2010

مشكور اخي

----------


## kaseo2010

البسورد

----------


## mohamed73

> البسورد

    جميع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] على الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    www.4gsmmaroc.com

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك اخى محمد....شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## Eng Mohammad

مشكووووووووور

----------


## hanyouf

مشكور

----------


## alsofi4unlock

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## anas abufad

مشكوووور اخي

----------


## adelbb5

مشكوووور اخي

----------


## tarek250

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككر

----------


## nademtz

::::::::::::::::::::::::thanks::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## hiha25

على ماذا سوف ارذ
ماهي ال>ريقو لاستخذام هذا البرنامح.؟

----------


## hiha25

مشكور اخي

----------


## hiha25

نرجو بعض الاضافات  مع مزيد من الشرح

----------


## hiha25

نرجو مزيدا من التوضيح

----------


## hiha25

هل هناك طريقة لاعادة الهاتف من الموت عن طريق  الكارت مبموري و شكرا

----------


## mohamad11

thanks

----------


## housnimo

مشكور اخي

----------


## ربيع النجا

مشكووووووووووووور يا باشا

----------


## musa1080

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## gargouri

مشكووووووور

----------


## iory25

بارك الله فيك

----------


## thraa2015

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## jawadwad

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## remon.rana75

عاجل👥😃🚙 شركة اوكن توزع سيارة اوكن الجيل الخامس مجانا نفد حتا الان نصف المخزون , بسرعة ادخل للموقع من هنا 👈💥الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 📣 مازالت هناك اكتر من 340🌳 سيارة سارع قبل نفاد الكمية اطلب اللسيارة 
أرسلت من SM-E700H بإستخدام تاباتلك

----------


## nourreddine2

الف شكر علي المجهود

----------


## helfi

بارک الله فیک اخی

----------


## daiffaek38

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohsen.gno

الف شكر اخي

----------


## belmadjid

السلام عليكم شكرا و بارك الله فيك

----------


## muhamadalahmad

الهاتف مات ولا يقبل ملف بريلود ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## taziben10

ana makibanach liya lien dyal telechareger plz chi mosa3ada

----------


## taziben10

password plzzz

----------


## mohamed73

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة taziben10
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  password plzzz   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## ivo23

********مشكور اخي********

----------

